# Is there a run on Stonehaven tobacco?



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

I have read several threads on this forum of people smoking Stonehaven and enjoying it. For the last two weeks, I have been exploring internet sites and one retail tobaccoist in my area and they all seem to be out of stock. 

Has the lack of availability of Stonehaven always been the way things are or is there a run on this tobacco. More precisely; is this a case of lack or limited production or extremely high demand? :der:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

High demand. People are concerned about the future right now.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

High demand:sad:. I did leave my email address with several internet vendors with the hope that they will let me know when Stonehaven comes in. I also told my local retail vendor to keep me informed if they get some Stonehaven in.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it's pretty much been perpetually out since last summer. I just gave up chasing down something that is impossible to find.

BrSpiritus


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what the current availability problem with Stoney is. Other blends by Esoterica (with the notable exception of Penzance) are easily available.

The other "hard to find" brand today is Samuel Gawith, when the entire line is outta stock one would assume there is a distributor problem.

A similar thing happened last year with Escudo, they lost their distributor and for a while, not a tin to be seen (except on the fleaBay). After a new distributor started distributing, there is a glut of Escudo out there today.

With any luck its something simple/stupid like that with Stoney. Heaven forbid they stopped making more :faint:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

They seem to get it in fairly regularly, it's just that it sells out so damn fast! I enjoy it, and thankfully I have enough cellared that I'm not to worried about getting more anytime soon. It is fairly one of a kind stuff.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I ordered some from cupojoes.com a couple of months ago when the bellows were blowing at full bore fanning the panic flames of "buy everything you can get your hands on because the sky is falling". None of the other online vendors showed it in stock so I placed an order. I was notified by email that the item was backordered along with some Sam Gawith items.

Cupojoes tends to have prices that are higher than the other e-tailers, so I replied that if I had to wait, I would prefer to cancel the order unless they would match the lower price at a different e-tailer that I would re-order with.

I was willing to pay their mark-up if it were not available elsewhere, but if I had to wait on a backordered item, I certainly didn't feel good about paying more. A gentleman named Eric with their customer service replied that they backorder items for customers so that they dont have to constantly check the site for availability. Further, he agreed to match the lower price at the other e-tailer in order to keep my order. As items on my order were available, they would ship to me and they would eat the shipping charges.

I agreed and a couple of days ago, I got a nice surprise in the mail....


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Tj, That is a good Idea about pre-paying for the Stonehaven so that when the tobacco comes in all they need to do is to ship it. I got an email from smokingpipes.com that they will put me on the waiting list (this sounds scaryipe I am going to call them to see if I can do a pre-pay. 

Tj, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Tj, That is a good Idea about pre-paying for the Stonehaven so that when the tobacco comes in all they need to do is to ship it. I got an email from smokingpipes.com that they will put me on the waiting list (this sounds scaryipe I am going to call them to see if I can do a pre-pay.
> 
> Tj, thanks for the heads-up.


I actually didn't pre-pay. They held my CC# and only charged it when the item came in and shipped. But...same idea.

And FWIW, I think it says a lot about cupojoes standard of customer service. There is no earthly reason they need to match a lower price to sell any Stonehaven! They lowered their margin in order to gain a customer.


----------



## esotericus (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been wanting to get some Stonehaven for months now, and I finally managed to get the last bag at Iwan Ries in downtown Chicago. I actually had to ask for it as they didn't have it out on the shelf.

Previously I had probably annoyed them by calling once a week to ask if it was in before eventually giving up. They were out of my other favorite, though (Penzance).


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I think that without a doubt there is a run on it due to supply issues. I don't personally feel it's in danger of being dropped from production anytime soon though. Simple supply and demand IMO. Shoot, I'm not even sure how much I really like Stonehaven and I'd buy a couple 8 oz. bags if I could get my hands on them just because of the current situation. That to me is to me is most definately a run and I know I'm not the only one.


----------

